# New Discus



## gucci17

Here's some quick pics I took of discus from 1dime for those who have been asking. These are straight from my phone so excuse the quality. They are a little smaller than I thought though. I think I'm going to pick up some larger ones to add to the group.

The cobalt looks good and is already out and about. The blue pigeon blood needs to beef up as it's a little skinny.

Here's David and Goliath lol


----------



## Fish_Man

Awesome looking discus!


----------



## Tbird

They look now that they are out and about!! Glad they are exploring. 

How are the other little guys??


----------



## gucci17

Fish_Man said:


> Awesome looking discus!


Thanks fish man!



Tbird said:


> They look now that they are out and about!! Glad they are exploring.
> 
> How are the other little guys??


Thanks again bud.

Little guys are good other than the fact that the clown loaches think they're food. Lol. My aro doesn't even seem to care.


----------



## djtbster

looks good bro, think youre going backwards compared to me, next phase is aro tank lol


----------



## dl88dl

Once you beef them up then I will be glad to take them from you lol

BTW, nice aro & discus


----------



## gucci17

djtbster said:


> looks good bro, think youre going backwards compared to me, next phase is aro tank lol


Thanks DJ

lol, I can help you out if you sell me your discus  That way you can start with an aro too hahaha



dl88dl said:


> Once you beef them up then I will be glad to take them from you lol
> 
> BTW, nice aro & discus


Thanks Dave! Let me think about it


----------



## Holidays

what kind of arowana is that? what do you feed it? how big is your tank?


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> what kind of arowana is that? what do you feed it? how big is your tank?


It's a Bukit Merah blue base gold cross back. Sorry it's like a tongue twister? In aro language it's a BM BBXB.

It's pretty picky and only eats superworms. Tank is a 120g short (48x24x24).


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> It's a Bukit Merah blue base gold cross back. Sorry it's like a tongue twister? In aro language it's a BM BBXB.
> 
> It's pretty picky and only eats superworms. Tank is a 120g short (48x24x24).


Nice, blue base! "Bukit Merah" means Red mountain in indonesia or malay language, good stuff man. It doesn't like those aro pellets?


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> It's pretty picky and only eats superworms.


LOL....when he can get them before the clowns!! How big do these guys get D??


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> LOL....when he can get them before the clowns!! How big do these guys get D??


24" approx. in captivity.

I've seen some that are even bigger but those are in really large tanks.

I would probably have to sell mine before it gets that big though. Unless I had my own place then I can build a tank large enough to house it.


----------



## dl88dl

gucci17 said:


> 24" approx. in captivity.
> 
> I've seen some that are even bigger but those are in really large tanks.
> 
> I would probably have to sell mine before it gets that big though. Unless I had my own place then I can build a tank large enough to house it.


That would be a shame is if you had to get rid of that very nice aro.
BTW, the last time I was in Hong Kong I saw some monster aro that were over 30"


----------



## frozen-fire

Stunning blue base xback!

Sometimes I wish I went with an xback instead of a Chili Red!


----------



## gucci17

dl88dl said:


> That would be a shame is if you had to get rid of that very nice aro.
> BTW, the last time I was in Hong Kong I saw some monster aro that were over 30"


Ya I really wouldn't want to get rid of the aro. We'll have to see how things go in the next few years. If I can find a good deal on an acrylic tank that is large enough for it, that may save me from having to sell the aro.

Yes, I hear in HK from friends that aros can live out their lives in the same size tank I'm using now. Feel kind of bad for the aros 



frozen-fire said:


> Stunning blue base xback!
> 
> Sometimes I wish I went with an xback instead of a Chili Red!


Thanks Anth! You could always trade yours in and pick up a XB 

I wish I knew how to take better pictures. Here's one my cousin took when he was up here for my wedding in Aug.












Holidays said:


> Nice, blue base! "Bukit Merah" means Red mountain in indonesia or malay language, good stuff man. It doesn't like those aro pellets?


Are you from Indonesia Holidays? I try to trick it by throwing in some aro pellets in between the superworms but he spits them all out lol.


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> Ya I really wouldn't want to get rid of the aro. We'll have to see how things go in the next few years. If I can find a good deal on an acrylic tank that is large enough for it, that may save me from having to sell the aro.
> 
> Yes, I hear in HK from friends that aros can live out their lives in the same size tank I'm using now. Feel kind of bad for the aros
> 
> Thanks Anth! You could always trade yours in and pick up a XB
> 
> I wish I knew how to take better pictures. Here's one my cousin took when he was up here for my wedding in Aug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you from Indonesia Holidays? I try to trick it by throwing in some aro pellets in between the superworms but he spits them all out lol.


Yes, I am indo, he is a spoiled prince or princess but worth it I am sure


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> Yes, I am indo, he is a spoiled prince or princess but worth it I am sure


Ah ok! Yes, this prince(ss) is very spoiled. Even more so if I find a bigger tank for it.


----------



## djtbster

swap the tanks u have lol right now lol mauahahahahh nice aro, if i had the tank and cash and no school i would have bought one from cam today lol


----------



## Dis

great looking aro! He doesnt give your discuss any problems?


----------



## gucci17

djtbster said:


> swap the tanks u have lol right now lol mauahahahahh nice aro, if i had the tank and cash and no school i would have bought one from cam today lol


lol who knows? Maybe they'll be even cheaper by the time you pick one up!



Dis said:


> great looking aro! He doesnt give your discuss any problems?


Ty, the aro is quite mellow. They seem to get alone fine. I am planning on adding more discus though.


----------



## Chromey

Did you take the loaches out?


----------



## gucci17

Chromey said:


> Did you take the loaches out?


No lol, once they realized they were not food they left them alone. It's all working out well right now. I picked up a few more discus and they look good. Although the one skinny discus is still not eating. Kinda worries me, even all the new guys are eating....


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> No lol, once they realized they were not food they left them alone. It's all working out well right now. I picked up a few more discus and they look good. Although the one skinny discus is still not eating. Kinda worries me, even all the new guys are eating....


Did you try frozen blood worm? If you haven't - try it, don't thaw it, just drop it near the one that isn't eating hopefully the smell will entice it.


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> Did you try frozen blood worm? If you haven't - try it, don't thaw it, just drop it near the one that isn't eating hopefully the smell will entice it.


Yes, I tried frozen blood worms and it wasn't interested. I fed frozen brine shrimp to my discus and that seemed to help them all start eating except that one skinny one. The next day, they readily took mixed flake (Mike from fanatics special mix lol).


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> Yes, I tried frozen blood worms and it wasn't interested. I fed frozen brine shrimp to my discus and that seemed to help them all start eating except that one skinny one. The next day, they readily took mixed flake (Mike from fanatics special mix lol).


oh okay then he is still too scared, give em another day or two, and try that frozen bloodworm again. I had a discus like that, he didn't like the thawed hikari bloodworm, but when I drop the whole frozen cube, he went for it, he is not skinny anymore now.


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> oh okay then he is still too scared, give em another day or two, and try that frozen bloodworm again. I had a discus like that, he didn't like the thawed hikari bloodworm, but when I drop the whole frozen cube, he went for it, he is not skinny anymore now.


I'm hoping it will come around and eat soon. You can see bones


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> I'm hoping it will come around and eat soon. You can see bones


Can you move it to a seperate tank and treat it with Metro? Sounds like it might have internal parasites. I've had a few African Cichlids like that treated them with Cloat. If you need any let me know.

I had a feeling you were the one that grabbed those other Discus from that guy in Mississauga. Congrats on scoring twice in one week.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Y2KGT said:


> Can you move it to a seperate tank and treat it with Metro? Sounds like it might have internal parasites. I've had a few African Cichlids like that treated them with Cloat. If you need any let me know.
> 
> I had a feeling you were the one that grabbed those other Discus from that guy in Mississauga. Congrats on scoring twice in one week.
> --
> Paul


I've thought about it. I guess the 5 gal will be put to use after all lol.

lol, you know me...I will act quick when I want something. 
It's scary that you know me so well hahaha


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> lol, you know me...I will act quick when I want something.
> It's scary that you know me so well hahaha


I hope the little guy gets better buddy.

No not you!! LOL. Lets see some pics of the new guys!!


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> I've thought about it. I guess the 5 gal will be put to use after all lol.
> 
> lol, you know me...I will act quick when I want something.
> It's scary that you know me so well hahaha


Yes I do.

I agree with Wil, lets see some pics of the new guys.

--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> I hope the little guy gets better buddy.
> 
> No not you!! LOL. Lets see some pics of the new guys!!


haha me little??? Let me find a camera...I've been using my crappy bb cam.



Y2KGT said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> I agree with Wil, lets see some pics of the new guys.
> 
> --
> Paul


If I find the camera I'll put up some better ones.


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> haha me little??? Let me find a camera...I've been using my crappy bb cam.
> 
> If I find the camera I'll put up some better ones.


LOL....well little is all about perspective.  hahaha.

Sounds good BIG guy!  LOL Look forward to seeing some pictures.


----------



## gucci17

Sorry couldn't find my camera. I took some with my blackberry again lol and a video too. It's feeding time


----------



## Holidays

gucci17 said:


> Sorry couldn't find my camera. I took some with my blackberry again lol and a video too. It's feeding time


What's those school of reddish looking small fishes? wow your aro has an amazing temperament, he doesn't bother any other fish in there, he's well fed. I like the combination of aro and clown loaches, hopefully my next tank.


----------



## djtbster

this is gonna be the new thing in the gta discus' with aro's


----------



## bigfishy

djtbster said:


> this is gonna be the new thing in the gta discus' with aro's


It's not new in the hobby thou, I have seen Aro mix with Altum Angels


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Derek,

Very nice looking Discus. They give the tank a whole new look and feel.

If you want to get rid of the tetras let me know because I can always add them to my planted tank.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> What's those school of reddish looking small fishes? wow your aro has an amazing temperament, he doesn't bother any other fish in there, he's well fed. I like the combination of aro and clown loaches, hopefully my next tank.


Those are Serpae Tetras. Yes, my aro has a very good temperament. Otherwise, I wouldn't attempt this combo if he did because most aro owners tell me it usually doesn't work. As far as I can tell, the aro minds it's own business and acts like there's no other fish in the tank. I guess time will only tell.



djtbster said:


> this is gonna be the new thing in the gta discus' with aro's


lol, I can't say I recommend this combination for everyone but I do find it beautiful.



bigfishy said:


> It's not new in the hobby thou, I have seen Aro mix with Altum Angels


I've only seen it done online, never in person. It's hard enough to acclimate Altums, I don't think I would like to keep paying for replacements until I have a solid group. It'll probably cost as much as my aro to do that lol.



Y2KGT said:


> Hey Derek,
> 
> Very nice looking Discus. They give the tank a whole new look and feel.
> 
> If you want to get rid of the tetras let me know because I can always add them to my planted tank.
> --
> Paul


It does, doesn't it? I really like it! I want to keep the tetras for now as they provide a nice contrast. I do have a lone endler that is free for the taking lol.


----------



## Holidays

wow, look at this tank: 



. Those albino yellow discus are cool, red eyes, I saw some at aqua pets for 50$. I think Aro and Stingray are also sick combo.


----------



## gucci17

Holidays said:


> wow, look at this tank:
> 
> 
> 
> . Those albino yellow discus are cool, red eyes, I saw some at aqua pets for 50$. I think Aro and Stingray are also sick combo.


I'll check the link when I get home. I can't access or shouldn't try to access youtube at work lol. I think that's high on their look out list along with facebook if it's not already blocked. lol

I do like rays as well but find that you need an even wider tank to house them properly.


----------



## Chromey

WOw Derek, The tank Looks alot better then when i saw it...

Problem now is, I want Discus...

My wife is gunna kill me.

So im thinking another 55 to 100 Long In another wall in my Basement.


----------



## gucci17

Chromey said:


> WOw Derek, The tank Looks alot better then when i saw it...
> 
> Problem now is, I want Discus...
> 
> My wife is gunna kill me.
> 
> So im thinking another 55 to 100 Long In another wall in my Basement.


lol thanks. Keep at your SW setup! Worry about the discus later!

My wife doesn't even know about the discus yet hahaha

Oh btw, know anyone that might want that stand I got from you? I'm thinking of just leaving my other tank where it is. I guess I could repost it.


----------



## Chromey

Its worth some good $$ so id relist it.


----------



## Cypher

Holy shit! Discus with Asian Arowana! Coolness man. How are they getting along? Temperature wise, how do you cope since discus likes it in the 80's F and Arows I think prefer abit cooler?


----------



## Cypher

I'm guessing the farm's in Malaysia? There's a Bukit Merah in Singapore but I don't recall any fish farms there.

How do you get your Arrow to show the blue? Do you use actinic lighting? When I was in Singapore none of the farms I visited had any Blue based crossbacks. I remember seeing lots of pics of blue xbacks back in the late 90's but rarely these days.

I don't know how true it is but I heard from an old hobbyist in Singapore that with Arrows, farms are having a difficult time maintaining the colors in the domesticated stock and that the really strong colored Arrows are all wild caught, then tagged as if bred. Yes, I know its illegal to do that due to cities and all, but it's Asia... so almost anything goes. I've also heard since Vietnam is more open to commerce now, a good deal of Arrows are being caught there now as well and distributed to farms in Asia.



gucci17 said:


> It's a Bukit Merah blue base gold cross back. Sorry it's like a tongue twister? In aro language it's a BM BBXB.
> 
> It's pretty picky and only eats superworms. Tank is a 120g short (48x24x24).


----------



## gucci17

I'm pretty sure the farm is in Malaysia. I can't find my cert  so I couldn't tell you. I could probably ask Sam next time I drop by.

For the picture my cousin took, I used T5's. A mix of 10k and 14k bulbs.

It's a shame to know they are poaching from the wild. I was not aware of that.

The tank temp ranges around 82- 84F. It looks to be a good medium for the both of them.

I'm happy to say that '*bones*' the skinny discus has started to eat. Thank god because it is ridiculously skinny and I hope it makes a full recovery.


----------



## dl88dl

Good to hear that the skinny discus is eating again and hopefully it will get fat again.

BTW, I have a 15" black rhom that is super aggressive and will kill anything I put in that tank but there are 30 small mixed tetras in that tank with the piranha and they are living together.


----------



## gucci17

dl88dl said:


> Good to hear that the skinny discus is eating again and hopefully it will get fat again.
> 
> BTW, I have a 15" black rhom that is super aggressive and will kill anything I put in that tank but there are 30 small mixed tetras in that tank with the piranha and they are living together.


Thanks Dave. I hope so as well. I can tell that it's still a little shy as it does not always join with the rest of the group. The rest of the discus look quite comfortable and are out and about. Definitely made me happy when I saw that last night after work.

lol, I hope it stays that way with my aro. I suppose never having fed the aro feeders may have had something to do with it. Plus it's really calm and not jumpy like some aros.


----------



## Y2KGT

gucci17 said:


> Thanks Dave. I hope so as well. I can tell that it's still a little shy as it does not always join with the rest of the group. The rest of the discus look quite comfortable and are out and about. Definitely made me happy when I saw that last night after work.
> 
> lol, I hope it stays that way with my aro. I suppose never having fed the aro feeders may have had something to do with it. Plus it's really calm and not jumpy like some aros.


Yeah that's great news. Hope he keeps eating and in time he'll be as comfortable as the others.

I thought your Aro was quite puppy like the last time I was over. He was always going up and down the tank as well as the usual back and forth. And good for you, not feeding him any feeder fish.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17

Y2KGT said:


> Yeah that's great news. Hope he keeps eating and in time he'll be as comfortable as the others.
> 
> I thought your Aro was quite puppy like the last time I was over. He was always going up and down the tank as well as the usual back and forth. And good for you, not feeding him any feeder fish.
> --
> Paul


That's the plan my man. I'll need to start investing on more frozen blood worms though.

Yeah I think the aro is pretty comfortable with me. I can touch it if I don't make any quick movements and it doesn't seem to mind. Not quite at the petting stage yet lol.


----------



## gucci17

Found a point and shoot camera...


----------



## gucci17

few more...


----------



## dl88dl

Thanks for sharing more pics

BTW, how big is your aro?


----------



## Y2KGT

The tanks looks great Derek. Lots of activity now for sure. 
Did you use the flash when you took these pics?
--
Paul


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> Found a point and shoot camera...


Nice pics buddy! I like this one. He looks pissed you're taking a picture. LOL

BTW....technically a BB camera is still point and shoot. LOL Just saying. hahaha


----------



## gucci17

dl88dl said:


> Thanks for sharing more pics
> 
> BTW, how big is your aro?


If I had to guess? It's atleast 12" maybe 14"? Not really sure.



Y2KGT said:


> The tanks looks great Derek. Lots of activity now for sure.
> Did you use the flash when you took these pics?
> --
> Paul


No I didn't use a flash for these pictures. Atleast I don't think I did.



Tbird said:


> Nice pics buddy! I like this one. He looks pissed you're taking a picture. LOL
> 
> BTW....technically a BB camera is still point and shoot. LOL Just saying. hahaha


lol ya he does look pissed off. Hahaha you're right...thanks for making me feel like a blonde.


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> Hahaha you're right...thanks for making me feel like a blonde.


No worries dude! I just look at your tag line. LOL.

BTW....don't hurt me next time I see you. LOL.


----------



## Dabigmandan

That arrowana looks amazing alright, but those loaches look great too! Any full tank shots?

Edit: Nevermind. Saw the video. Nice tank!


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> No worries dude! I just look at your tag line. LOL.
> 
> BTW....don't hurt me next time I see you. LOL.


haha I'll end up hurting myself if I try...you're twice my size!



Dabigmandan said:


> That arrowana looks amazing alright, but those loaches look great too! Any full tank shots?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Saw the video. Nice tank!


We didn't head down to look at the tank last time did we? Sorry bud! That's rude of me.


----------



## Tbird

gucci17 said:


> haha I'll end up hurting myself if I try...you're twice my size!


LOL....you were either drunk when I saw you or you are in serious need of glasses.


----------



## gucci17

Tbird said:


> LOL....you were either drunk when I saw you or you are in serious need of glasses.


LOL


----------



## Dis

hey Gucci, where are you getting your discus from? I just had a huge mishap in my tank, my co2 leak and destroyed almost all of 75 g. So now Im trying to restock and considering some discus. Any tips on buying healthy ones?


----------



## Altumnut

Hello Dis,

I have some German Red Turquoise Discus F6 created by Alexander Piwowarski 4+ inches that I'm am selling to thin out room as I need more Dicus fry to grow-out. Photos are not the greatest and are not fully coloured until they reach 12-14 months old.
I have approx. 10 for sale at $35 to $50 ea

...Ralph



Dis said:


> hey Gucci, where are you getting your discus from? I just had a huge mishap in my tank, my co2 leak and destroyed almost all of 75 g. So now Im trying to restock and considering some discus. Any tips on buying healthy ones?


----------



## gucci17

Dis said:


> hey Gucci, where are you getting your discus from? I just had a huge mishap in my tank, my co2 leak and destroyed almost all of 75 g. So now Im trying to restock and considering some discus. Any tips on buying healthy ones?


Dis, I bought my discus from two different GTAA members. I will invest in better quality discus when I figure out what I'm doing for a bigger home for them. I would ask the seller to feed the discus and see which ones are not shy and eat like pigs. The skinny one I have is still not fully eating which still worries me.



Altumnut said:


> Hello Dis,
> 
> I have some German Red Turquoise Discus F6 created by Alexander Piwowarski 4+ inches that I'm am selling to thin out room as I need more Dicus fry to grow-out. Photos are not the greatest and are not fully coloured until they reach 12-14 months old.
> I have approx. 10 for sale at $35 to $50 ea
> 
> ...Ralph


I may be interested in adding one of your red turqs to my group. How old did you say they were again?


----------



## Altumnut

They were free swimmers in late March 2010, so going on 9 months old.
I got them from a Simply Discus Breeder at 2 inches late July.
I do not feed FBW as they will become hooked them and will not eat anything else.
I only feed beef-heart, ON Prime Reef Flake, ON Discus Flake, ON Formula One Flake and Tetra Bits soaked in Pro-Grow ceated by Andrew Soh

...Ralph


----------



## Altumnut

Gucci,

I suspect your newly introduced Discus should have been placed in a tank by themselves for a quarantine period of 2 -3 weeks.
Although many have kept Discus with Aro's without issues, I still think it will pose problems during feeding. I know Aro's feed on top but I think your Discus may be stressed and could be susceptible to introduce diseases.
Just my 2 cents.

...Ralph



gucci17 said:


> Dis, I bought my discus from two different GTAA members. I will invest in better quality discus when I figure out what I'm doing for a bigger home for them. I would ask the seller to feed the discus and see which ones are not shy and eat like pigs. The skinny one I have is still not fully eating which still worries me.
> 
> I may be interested in adding one of your red turqs to my group. How old did you say they were again?


----------



## gucci17

Altumnut said:


> Gucci,
> 
> I suspect your newly introduced Discus should have been placed in a tank by themselves for a quarantine period of 2 -3 weeks.
> Although many have kept Discus with Aro's without issues, I still think it will pose problems during feeding. I know Aro's feed on top but I think your Discus may be stressed and could be susceptible to introduce diseases.
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...Ralph


You're absolutely right and I know better but was being ignorant to the better part of my judgement. I can only count my blessings to the fact that I have a very mild mannered aro. But I do want to point out that it is very irresponsible on my part in the way I introduced these groups of discus to my tank and I do not condone it.


----------



## Altumnut

Gucci,

You seem like a very knowledgeable aquatic hobbiest, so I don't doubt you should handle whatever obsticles come in your way.
Best of luck with them...
Let me know if you are still in the market for any more Discus.

...Ralph


----------



## gucci17

Altumnut said:


> Gucci,
> 
> You seem like a very knowledgeable aquatic hobbiest, so I don't doubt you should handle whatever obsticles come in your way.
> Best of luck with them...
> Let me know if you are still in the market for any more Discus.
> 
> ...Ralph


Thanks Ralph, means alot coming from a well seasoned aquarist such as yourself. I will contact you if I do decide on adding anymore discus to my group.


----------

